# 3 year old fever



## msimpson74 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello!
My daughter is 3 and has never really had a fever so I may be freaking out for nothing. She's had a fever of about 103-104 since about 4pm and it won't come down. I've given her 2 doses of ibuprofen. Also she's fighting a bladder infection. The second one in 3 1/2 weeks. Should I take her to the hospital?


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

When my ds had a fever the nurses line said anything over 104 warrants a trip to the hospital. The extra considerations in your daughters case are the bladder infection and her lack of responsiveness to treatment. That's a high fever and as much as I hate the hospitals and would never go to one lightly, in your situation I could see myself taking him in. It would be different if medications brought it down.


----------

